# Mercy at MOPS Spring Fling



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

why are you still taking her to things like this when you aren't sure she's completely recovered from the sock swallowing incident?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

laprincessa said:


> why are you still taking her to things like this when you aren't sure she's completely recovered from the sock swallowing incident?


I am certain now that Mercy has pretty much recovered from the sock eating incident. This was still great socialization for Mercy. Now she will be much more gentle towards needy and sick children when she is a therapy dog. Between 12 and 16 weeks is a much critical time for puppies to be socialized and as far as I am concerncerned this is one of the best things I could have done for Mercy, espcially since she is a puppy, and I want her to enjoy her puppyhood and be properly socialized. She was jumping on my son, and mouthing him before. Now she has learned how to be more gentle witrh children. How could that possibly be a bad thing? As a therapy dog volunteer, you should agree that this was good training for a future therapy dog.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My husband would take Brady as a puppy every day to my daughters' daycare when he picked them up. Both the children and Brady loved it. For the children that did not have their own dogs, it would be the highlight of their day.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

MercyMom said:


> I am certain now that Mercy has pretty much recovered from the sock eating incident. This was still great socialization for Mercy. Now she will be much more gentle towards needy and sick children when she is a therapy dog. Between 12 and 16 weeks is a much critical time for puppies to be socialized and as far as I am concerncerned this is one of the best things I could have done for Mercy, espcially since she is a puppy, and I want her to enjoy her puppyhood and be properly socialized. She was jumping on my son, and mouthing him before. Now she has learned how to be more gentle witrh children. How could that possibly be a bad thing? As a therapy dog volunteer, you should agree that this was good training for a future therapy dog.


Agreed.. As long as she isn't mopey, lethargic, or vomiting, socialization never hurts.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Plus, it seems like she really enjoyed it.  a sick dog wouldn't


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

MercyMom said:


> I am certain now that Mercy has pretty much recovered from the sock eating incident. This was still great socialization for Mercy. Now she will be much more gentle towards needy and sick children when she is a therapy dog. Between 12 and 16 weeks is a much critical time for puppies to be socialized and as far as I am concerncerned this is one of the best things I could have done for Mercy, espcially since she is a puppy, and I want her to enjoy her puppyhood and be properly socialized. She was jumping on my son, and mouthing him before. Now she has learned how to be more gentle witrh children. How could that possibly be a bad thing? As a therapy dog volunteer, you should agree that this was good training for a future therapy dog.


Of course it's good socialization, for a healthy puppy who has not been sick recently. You just had her at the vet yesterday still concerned about her stomach. I doubt one visit with a group of children will entirely stop the puppy jumping on your son.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree, this a wonderful way to socialize a puppy, but didn't you just have her at the vet's last night for a possible obstruction? Did your vet mention anything about resting her for a couple of days so she can keep recovering from whatever it was that was making her feel ill? When my puppy was a little younger than yours, he gobbled up a small stone, he did throw it up, but he continued to gag so we went to the ER vet, by the time we got there he was fine, and after x-rays, they pronounced him well, but advised us because he was so young to keep a close eye on him and limit his activities for a couple days. I'm not sure what your discharge instructions were for Mercy, perhaps the vet gave you all clear for normal activities.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

mylissyk said:


> Of course it's good socialization, for a healthy puppy who has not been sick recently. You just had her at the vet yesterday still concerned about her stomach. I doubt one visit with a group of children will entirely stop the puppy jumping on your son.


No, one trip to the playground will not stop Mercy from jumping on my son, but she has made great progress. She was jumping on other people's children also when I was taking her for walks. When I first arrived at today's event, she tried jumping on the children, but then she calmed down after a while of my telling her to sit and off. I can understand Mercy needing rest since she is recovering from swallowing a sock. She is resting comfortably right now and we will skip tonight's walk.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

my4goldens said:


> I agree, this a wonderful way to socialize a puppy, but didn't you just have her at the vet's last night for a possible obstruction? Did your vet mention anything about resting her for a couple of days so she can keep recovering from whatever it was that was making her feel ill? When my puppy was a little younger than yours, he gobbled up a small stone, he did throw it up, but he continued to gag so we went to the ER vet, by the time we got there he was fine, and after x-rays, they pronounced him well, but advised us because he was so young to keep a close eye on him and limit his activities for a couple days. I'm not sure what your discharge instructions were for Mercy, perhaps the vet gave you all clear for normal activities.


Actually, my vet said nothing about restricting her activites. If so, I would have restricted them. He said to watch her to keep her from eating anything else and to see if her appetite improves and to watch her stools. She still has normal stools and starting today a normal appetite.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Awww she is so cute!  She looks like she had a blast!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Looks like fun! And she clearly enjoys children.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Wasn't she at a play date yesterday?

I really don't think you'll set her socializing back that much if you give her a day or two to make sure she's okay. She may really enjoy these outings but remember "She's not the best judge of what's good for her". If she was, she wouldn't have swallowed the sock.

I don't mean to rag on you, just looking out for Mercy.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I agree with the others...I have been silently amazed at the amount of outings Mercy has been to, from the moment she swallowed the sock until now. She is a baby. You THINK she is done with she sock, but in another thread you talk about a possible endoscopy. A few days rest will not harm her socialization. I know you want her to be a therapy dog, but that will not happen overnight, anyway. She will hit the terrible 10 months before you know it and be a brat in between. She still has to take lots of Obedience Classes, CGC, you name it. Give her time to be a baby.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Good for Mercy! Personally I'm impressed with the amount of socialization Mercy is getting, and I think you will reap the benefits in a few months when she hits the teenage months. I don't think her health was at risk with this activity, but that is just me.

Did you see the chart someone posted on here that has a list of things to expose the puppy to when they are young? A lot of them you can do at home, and all of them will make a difference in the long run.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't mean to suggest that Mercy's mom isn't on the right track to reach her goals. She's doing a phenomenal job as socializing. It just feels that until the sock thing is resolved FOR SURE, she should keep her quieter.

But, it probably will all work out. She's had really good luck so far.


----------



## coffeebean (Nov 30, 2011)

Mercy is an adorable fluffball. It looks like she had a ton of fun. No doubt this was a great experience for her.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I have to agree with the others - one or two days at home won't set back her socialization. I know that if I'd had Max to the vet yesterday for something serious enough that surgery, endoscopy, etc was even mentioned, he wouldn't be out and about today. 

But as Penny's Mom said, you've been lucky this far. I hope that continues.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

baumgartml16 said:


> Awww she is so cute!  She looks like she had a blast!


She sure did have a blast! Your puppy looks adorable too!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Penny's Mom said:


> Wasn't she at a play date yesterday?
> 
> I really don't think you'll set her socializing back that much if you give her a day or two to make sure she's okay. She may really enjoy these outings but remember "She's not the best judge of what's good for her". If she was, she wouldn't have swallowed the sock.
> 
> I don't mean to rag on you, just looking out for Mercy.


I understand dear.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

inge said:


> I agree with the others...I have been silently amazed at the amount of outings Mercy has been to, from the moment she swallowed the sock until now. She is a baby. You THINK she is done with she sock, but in another thread you talk about a possible endoscopy. A few days rest will not harm her socialization. I know you want her to be a therapy dog, but that will not happen overnight, anyway. She will hit the terrible 10 months before you know it and be a brat in between. She still has to take lots of Obedience Classes, CGC, you name it. Give her time to be a baby.


I will dear. Her AKC S.T.A.R. puppy starts Thursday and I am crossing my fingers that she will be able to attend that. :crossfing I have waited for this class since she was born. It's looking pretty likely though. I only mentioned endoscopy in the event that she did not get better, which is looking less and less to be the case.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

That would certainly be the best outcome. I'm sure you'll know by then!


----------

